# Favre Leuba Deep Blue



## Martog (Dec 31, 2004)

Hello doe's anybody have any info on this watch thanks Mark


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Mark.

I do not know this watch, maybe someone else will.

Do you have a picture of it ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This is Marks Watch :


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks interesting - I like the wild and wacky minute hand, the bezel's cool too. I'd say that it was from the 60's or 70's at a guess and it seems to have a screw down crystal so probably has a mammoth depth rating. More than likely an automatic movement - probably ETA or AS but no idea as to what calibre.

All that is off the top of my head so it's probably to be taken with a pinch of salt (it'll probably turn out to be a 2004 watch with an eco-drive movement in it)







!!

Very nice watch indeed







.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2005)

Smart looking watch.

The Favre Leuba "Deep Blues" I have seen have had orange dials and a square case.

The ones marked "Duo Matic" or "Twin Matic" had Favre Leubas own twin barrel 1162's which were a 36000 ultra high beat movement AFAIK.

They came in manual and Automatic models.

Which is yours?

Always a desireable watch Mark, if you want to know more take the back off if you feel comfortable to do so.


----------



## el-doge (Dec 27, 2004)

*Fabre-Leuba*



> Legal records show that Abraham Favre opened a small watchmaker's business in Le Locle in 1737. His son, Henry-Auguste, merged in 1814 with the watch-dealer, A. Leuba. The eighth-generation descendants of Henry Favre took over the business in 1970.
> 
> Under the leadership of Henry Favre, born in 1908, the factory distinguished itself with a number of innovations launched from around 1950, including, for example, their own automatic caliber in 1956, the "Bivouac", a manually-wound wristwatch with mechanical altimeter in 1963, and the 1966 "Bathy 50" with a mechanical depth gauge. Similarly in the sixties, Favre-Leuba made itself known for its extraordinary twin-barreled movements, initially with manual winding and later with automatic winding. These movements - the caliber FL 1162 with a balance frequency of 36,000v/h - were fitted to the 1968 "Twinmatic" and "Duomatic" models. As a consequence of the quartz shock, the family company passed into the ownership of Benedom S.A., part of the Bacardi-Martini group, in 1985.


----------

